# Sage DB - what dose in the portafilter?



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

I have been using my Sage DB for a while now and getting increasingly consistently good results. I purchased some scales and in the double basket, after tamping and using the handy razor tool supplied, I am loading between 20 and 21g in the basket, depending on the bean and grind. I am interested to know if this is similar to other users experience.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends what your grinder is. if it is a Sage, then you are about right, but a better quality grinder will let you dose lower. When I had one using the stock baskets I dosed around 18.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I'm dosing 19g with my Mignon


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks - I have a Eureka Mignon too. I'm keeping the dose quite consistent using the scales and the razor Sage supplied. I adjust the grind to give me 9 bar of pressure after pre-infusion. I have not adjusted the Sage DB factory settings and the default 30 seconds (including pre-infusion) gives me a 50g - 55g shot. Beans are fresh - mainly from Bella Barista (Gas Light). Am I in the right ballpark for a newbie.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

nufc1 said:


> I'm dosing 19g with my Mignon


Is 19g coming out? I used to single dose and found it retained about 1g

Sage stock 18g dose, some folk go under slightly 17.5g


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There are indications about that grinders with flat burrs will give more yield than conical. It makes some sense if the difference is as shown on here.






I believe there can be another difference as well. If a few beans are put into a conical burr grinder it will gobble them up pretty quickly. I've seen indications that flat burrs aren't the same and the beans fly around. Maybe they go eventually but maybe they don't. I don't really know.

John

-


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is 19g coming out? I used to single dose and found it retained about 1g
> 
> Sage stock 18g dose, some folk go under slightly 17.5g


I'm currently not single dosing so 19g is my dose into the basket


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. Very interesting. My grinder is a Mignon. Using the Razor supplied with the dual boiler to trim the dose after tamping, I consistently dose 21g. At the end of the day, I am very pleased with the coffee this produces but wondered of these Sage double baskets are a bit bigger / deeper than other brands or whether the Razor tool trims higher than most baristers typically tamp to. After extraction, I get a light imprint of the screen & screw on the top of the puck which I think is good.


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, I use a 15gm VST basket which gives me the taste and strength I like. I only use a 6oz cup for my flat white and 19 or 20 gms just seemed too much . . .Teresa


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Ahhhh.... thanks for that. It sounds like the Sage baskets might be taking a higher volume then. With the VST basket, do you still trim the puck with the Sage Razor?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

JonR said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Very interesting. My grinder is a Mignon. Using the Razor supplied with the dual boiler to trim the dose after tamping, I consistently dose 21g. At the end of the day, I am very pleased with the coffee this produces but wondered of these Sage double baskets are a bit bigger / deeper than other brands or whether the Razor tool trims higher than most baristers typically tamp to. After extraction, I get a light imprint of the screen & screw on the top of the puck which I think is good.


That's what I aim for on top of the puck - just a slight sign of the screw and the top may be a bit damp but still comes out easily. A very clear sign of the screw can mean too much coffee and I've found that doesn't help the extraction as it can leave too little room for the coffee to expand. This is on a BE though. Where I am stuck with 2 weights of filter basket.








Oh I'll add my aim to get as much out of a dose as I can and if I don't like the taste then a bean change is in order.

John

-


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

JonR said:


> Thanks - I have a Eureka Mignon too. I'm keeping the dose quite consistent using the scales and the razor Sage supplied. I adjust the grind to give me 9 bar of pressure after pre-infusion. I have not adjusted the Sage DB factory settings and the default 30 seconds (including pre-infusion) gives me a 50g - 55g shot. Beans are fresh - mainly from Bella Barista (Gas Light). Am I in the right ballpark for a newbie.....


How does one adjust the grind to give 9 bars of pressure?


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

For me, just trial and error. Keeping everything else equal, small tweaks on the grinder to attain each shot as close to 9 bar showing on the dual boiler pressure gauge after pre-infusion is, I believe, a pretty good place to be. With that, I get about 55g of a shot out - and that looks, smells and tastes fine to my untrained palate. Early days on the learning curve for me!


----------

